# Fosters Urgently needed VA/MD/DC



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue is in desperate need of good folks to provide foster homes for wonderful GSDs who have run out of time and space at local animal shelters. 

Please check out our site at http://www.shepherdrescue.org - We have been in business since 2001 and we pay for veterinary expenses for the foster dogs. We just ask that you provide food, love and a safe place to stay. 

You can't buy the good feeling that you get when your foster goes off with his/her happy new family. You know that YOU were responsible for saving a dog's life. Please think about it and join up to help us help the dogs. 

We have been told that there was a breeder bust over in Montgomery County MD that may involve over two dozen dogs that will need help. We have also been slammed by folks losing their homes to foreclosure. Even though we are fortunate enough to have a wonderful network of foster homes working for VGSR, right now we can't keep up with the dogs coming in from shelters.

If you frequent this board, we already know that you are a GSD maniac. Please consider being part of saving the lives of these dogs that we all love so much.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a comment....

Those of you who are considering fostering....just DO IT! You cannot believe how rewarding it is. I know many people who were scared to try and are now wondering why they waited so long. When you foster for a rescue, you have their support. If you have a problem or question they are there to back you up.

My best tip for sucess is to prepare ahead of time to foster. Decide where you can put a sturdy gate to separate your foster from the rest of the household when necessary. Invest in a large crate and you're ready to go. It makes things so much easier when you have things set up to separate your foster for some quiet time for you and him.

Fostering is one of the most rewarding things I've ever done.
Email VGSR and just do it!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Dear Camp Pappy,

Thanks kindly for the words of encouragement!

VGSR will happily provide you with a crate if you need one! 

We also try to assign foster mentors who are seasoned volunteers to every new foster home in case they run into any problems or have questions. 

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would like to join this plea.

Please consider fostering, you can save a life. You'll have the opportunity to get to know wonderful dogs. It is a joy to watch them recover, learn and grow into wonderful companions. Each dog has a strong, unique personality that you get to know. Fostering is an extremely rewarding experience.

Wonderful dogs are dying because of the housing crisis and the bad economy. New foster homes could make a world of difference to them.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I have been fostering for a year now. I must tell you I was really scared to bring a dog into my home. I thought what if this or that happens. But then there was my biggest what if, what if I don't do anything. What chance do these dogs have. Not much. Fostering is rewarding! It is wonderful to see these dogs have a chance at a life. A chance that they wouldn't of had. I can't wait for my next foster!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

"What if I don't do anything?"

Great point!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Fosters:










The reason these dogs are alive today : a foster.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump, I agree fosters needed everywhere!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for fostering


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Hmmm,

Since Bear died July 3, I have been thinking about getting another GSD. Just am not sure. But my days are sure empty without my boy. 

I think fostering would be a good thing for me to try. ****, I guess worse case scenario, is that I fail as a foster mom...but become a permanent mom. Where is the bad in that?







That would help me decide. Yes?

I know there are alot of breeds out there that need love and a warm comfy place to lay down. But my heart wants another GSD, even to foster. Can I be that picky?

I live in Augusta, Georgia. Does anyone know where I would start?

Thanks,
kathy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would start here:

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA280.html


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A bump for fosters...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is raining wonderful GSDs everywhere...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

VA, MD, WV and PA appear to be overflowing, fosters homes are needed badly.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I wish I could foster, Lea. *sigh* 

But we're renting and with two cats, a GSD, and the fact that we're gone most weekends, it's just not something we can do at the moment. 

We are, however, allowed to have animals in our home "for periods no longer than a day", so if you ever need a transport or a dog pulled and staying overnight, we can definitely do that!


----------

